# "Prince of Pot" says good-bye to Canada



## FruityBud (Jul 6, 2009)

The so-called "Prince of Pot" launched his farewell tour Sunday in Calgary. Marc Emery has given up his long fight to avoid extradition to the U.S. for selling cannabis seeds. He plans to turn himself in to Seattle authorities in the fall, and then he'll likely serve a lengthy prison sentence in an American jail.

Calgary is Emery's first stop on a 32-city farewell tour.

"I'm being taken to a U.S. prison for something I did in Canada as innocuous as selling seeds, which don't even have any drug quality, and yet I have to face a five year term for that."

Emery plans to surrender himself to U.S. authorities in September. He's giving up on his fight to avoid extradition for selling cannabis seeds to customers in the United States.

"It's difficult to say what will happen in a U.S. federal penitentiary. It's never very pleasant. American jails aren't run nearly as well as Canadian jails."

And Emery would know: he's been arrested more than a dozen times in his 20 years of activism. He says he's on tour to bid farewell to his friends and encourage them to keep up the fight to legalize cannabis.

"I'm going away for a long time so I expect everybody to do their best and pick up the slack for me.'

Calgary cannabis activist, Keith Fagan, say Emery's farewell tour helps keep the issue in the public eye.

"It does help to get the message out there. Marc and I don't agree on everything. He's a smoke cannabis out in the public type, and I'm of course not. But we still work together. We're still friends."

Emery wants activists to fight bill C-15. The federal bill will introduce mandatory minimum sentences for marijuana in Canada. It has passed the House of Commons and it is currently before the Senate.

Emery says the NDP, the Bloc, and the Green Party are all cannabis-friendly political parties that activists should support.

Other stops on Emery's farewell tour include Banff on Monday, Lethbridge on Tuesday, Saskatoon on Wednesday, and Edmonton on Thursday.

*hxxp://shuurl.com/Z5612*


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 6, 2009)

i bet theres going to be some killer weed in whatever prison he ends up in???????


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 6, 2009)

He never ceases to amaze me at his stupidity.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 6, 2009)

What an idiot. 

Soon to be renamed, "The Princess of Pot".

Guess that will make his boyfriend Bubba the new prince.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 6, 2009)

what? ya, just GIVE UP, hey 5 years in jail aint so bad.  is it so hard to just stay put in canada, or go to mexico, or amsterdam?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2009)

It's funny how you hear absolutely ZERO on the Associated Press circ. about this cognitively deficient Canadian seed vendor. The only thing I've heard has been via the Internetty thingymajoo . See ya later Mark whoevermajig...Shoulda followed the number one Fight Club rule. Take Care and keep it clinched, Mr. Emery...

p.s. I believe the AP is gagged to NOT circulate this story because it shows the hypocrisy of the CURRENT executive administration. Much P&L, 7greeneyes. =P


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 6, 2009)

He's coming to my town also, maybe I'll remind him not to drop the soap!


                                             Phatpharmer


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 6, 2009)

good call phatpharmer.
american jail is reaaallly whack


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 6, 2009)

he'll be on easy street. its federal prison not state. if Martha Stewart can do it im sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jul 7, 2009)

word i would much rather be in a low levle fed prison, cuz state prisions just suck


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

he'll be playing tennis with all the other white collar criminals.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 7, 2009)

Didn't Doug Benson have a sit down with this guy in Super High Me?  Wasn't he kinda wacked?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 7, 2009)

aint nothing wrong with emery, he is just doing what everyone of wish we could do ,,, stand up for your right to smoke pot....


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 7, 2009)

I miss Marc's seed ad in CC magazine, they had lots of different strains with descriptions.. I never ordered from him but it was cool to learn about the different strains, i had nothing better to do while i was pinching a loaf....


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 7, 2009)

:yeahthat: i really enjoyed his magazine and stores will miss them


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 7, 2009)

I think Emery is some what of an idiot myself, but 5yrs for selling seeds that is the idiotic part of the whole story. Canada should tell the U.S to stick it up you know where and worry more about real criminals rather than a pot head from canada just my thoughts on the subject...take care..


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 7, 2009)

Gee, I don't mind being the devil's advocate.   I know a lot of peeps don't like Marc Emery and his way of promoting pot for legalization. I may not agree with it all but I try to look at the big picture. Just like some celebrities would rather have bad press than no press it keeps them in the limelight. So is the same with Marc. He feels if he keeps legalization on people's minds that hopefully they might finally take a deeper look into legalizing marijuana. 
    It's easy for me or anyone to be an arm chair quarterback with our views so to speak but... he goes out into public and works hard at legalization & promotion. Yes he has made a lot of money with it, as the seedbanks we buy from now or the so called non profit dispensaries. Many may think he has lost his marbles but he has keep two of them that are bigger than anyone else on the planet when it comes to his legalization techniques! He also is not running and hiding, he tried to beat it and now he's going to be a stand up person and do his time, he is no coward. He also offered to turn himself in earlier to save his two friends that were charged with him, luckily they ended up just getting probation and no jail time though I think it's still has to go to court and be accepted this month. 
    Needless to say I'll smoke with him anytime, and of course anyone here on the forum, for or against him!!! Many don't agree with politicians, religious leaders, or the stars of film and sports but we often like them for some reason even though we don't agree with 100%...and yet we still support them. I feel that way about Marc Emery. There is no need to bash someone, state why you don't like them with constructive information instead of an emotional blast. It shows class. My rant and $.02...

PS That's still going to be some stinky weed he gets in jail. See...I do have a sense of humor though it smells funny.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

wat the hek. he's livin free as a bird in canada an would continue to do so if he just stays home.  lol  why in the world would anyone in his situation turn themselves in an give up his freedom no matter wat the conditions wether a cush fed penn like martha stewart sat in etc... i think he dun fell an bumped his dam head .

it seems to me he may have somethin up his sleeve or somethin. cuz i just cant see the rationalization in doin in wat he's doin solely.....


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

My rant and $.02....[/quote]


That was worth $.12.....


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

I have NO clue who he is and never heard of him prior to this forum.


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 7, 2009)

Post duped... Mr. KF, he's a huge pot activist who some don't like because of his flamboyent ways, smoking in public, draws attention to himself etc. I like him...


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 7, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wat the hek. he's livin free as a bird in canada an would continue to do so if he just stays home.  lol  why in the world would anyone in his situation turn themselves in an give up his freedom no matter wat the conditions wether a cush fed penn like martha stewart sat in etc... i think he dun fell an bumped his dam head .
> 
> it seems to me he may have somethin up his sleeve or somethin. cuz i just cant see the rationalization in doin in wat he's doin solely.....



Hey Zip,
  It's called extradition...no choice, Canada hands him over to the US..done as the turkey at Thanksgiving (please no talk of stuffing)


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> It's called extradition...no choice


 so then canadas basically kikin his arse out to the US. so leavin him no choice really?


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

I know nothing about canada law but i can't see a special task force out to get him.?
Does he not have money? Can he not move to Holland?
It does'nt seem so stand up to go to jail for 5 years cause some strangers said so when you did not hurt anyone and their were no victims.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 7, 2009)

Its says he is surrendering himself not being taken.  I think something smells fishy....


----------



## natorious (Jul 7, 2009)

I still say good job for putting himself out there instead of us.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 8, 2009)

I think after 3 days inside prison with no herb, he'll be like 
   " *** did i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------

